# That shit looks like I'm...



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2010)

...Mother fucking banned









New layout will take some getting used to.

All I can say is, thanks for the message Alex  It only took like ten minutes so I was suprised to see the site back up when I instinctively typed 'sevenstring.org/forum' in to my browser 

But yeah, seriously, thought I was banned, guise!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 3, 2010)

It'll only be temporary - Alex turns all the hacks/mods off whenever he's dicking around with stuff.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> It'll only be temporary - Alex turns all the hacks/mods off whenever he's dicking around with stuff.





O.I.C


----------



## Adversor (Apr 4, 2010)

All these changes are watering down this mighty forum. Now I can't even go to my inbox. I hate it


----------



## liamh (Apr 4, 2010)

Haha, I thought the same thing


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 4, 2010)

the youtube updates are pissing me off too


----------

